# Rubber plug end of tubing?



## Slingback (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All, I am a new member and have a couple of questions: I have an old slingshot which uses latex tubing and at the end of the tubing there is a rubber plug inserted into the end. On this slingshot these plugs stop the tubing from pulling back through the anchor hole. Where can I find replacement plugs? Which is better latex flat banding or tubing? Thanks


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

You could look for a ball bearing of the diameter of the hole and plug it in the tube. Anything without sharp edges should work, just make sure the slingshot is sturdy enough to take the force from the bands.

P.S. Safety goggles ^__^


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree, different tubes will need different size plugs to keep them secured. Use something the diameter of the hole but large enough that the tube holds it securely. If in doubt, whip the end of the tube past the ball with some soft cotton twine or handcuff it with a small cutoff just to be sure.

As for tubes vs flats, that's a very long, sometimes emotional discussion, but the bottom line is that the answer is different for every person depending on what they want to do. Find what works for you and your particular application, and go with it. Try other stuff and you might find something you like better. That's half the fun.


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, is it possible you have a Weber slingbow? If so, cherish it!


----------



## Slingback (Apr 22, 2011)

Melchior said:


> Wow, is it possible you have a Weber slingbow? If so, cherish it!


Thanks for ball bearing idea,good one. Yes it is a weber.


----------

